# icsi or imsi abroad - own eggs - please help!



## silv (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi to all - there is so much info on this that my head is spinning reading through it all!..   my dh and i have just failed at our second icsi attempt at Glasgow.  Just heard about this IMSI procedure and that started us thinkin of going abroad.  Have looked at some clinics - one in vienna (treatment including IMSI only £2700)!!!  have contacted a few other places and waiting on replies.  I just hoped someone who has done this sort of thing before would mind telling me about their experiences, eg, costs, timings, where they got drugs etc - basically a step by step of what happened! sorry - i know its a lot to ask but we dont have lots of cash (as im sure is the same for most people) and this is too important tomuck up!  any links, info, advice etc gratefully appreciated! xxx


----------



## beanzie (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Silv,
Have you had any luck researching IMSI.  I can't find anywhere but Crete.  I'd greatly appreciate it if you could send me any info you have.

Cheers
B


----------



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi
the wunschbabyzentrum in Wien does IMSI - costs 600 euros on top of ICSI fee (just under 3000 euros) - excl drugs

Hope it helps
peaches


----------

